# I have always wanted to learn fly fishing



## Fishon55 (May 2, 2012)

I do 99% of my fishing down at the coast off a boat. Once in a blue moon I will go to one of our near by lakes and fish off the bank. My rigs are bait casters and spinning reels. But, I have always been intrigued with the art of fly fishing. I know there are so many opportunities to fly fish along the Guadalupe or San Marcos rivers. Do any of you fellow fishing folks have any suggestions on how to get into the sport? Where to go to get rigged up or take a lesson or two? I appreciate any input.

Thanks,
Fishon55


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Do you live near san marcos?
I would recommend that you join the san marcos flyfishing club. 
I live in Kyle and would be happy to teach you how to cast a fly rod.- Jeremy


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

There are plenty of opportunities to fly fish on the coast as well as in the bayous, lakes & rivers. The local fly fishing club will be an invaluable source of information. Where do you live? Most of us fly guys on here will be willing to steer you in the right direction.

Welcome to the dark side....


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Fishon55, 

Don't wait...jump in and try it. I started when I was 10 years old fishing in ponds for bluegills....now after fly fishing over much of this hemisphere fr just about everything that swims, I still find the simple act of catching bluegills on some feathers in a pond as just about the most satisfying aspect of all fishing. 

My advise is don't get too hung up on the technical aspects of fly fishing, especially at first. You can always dig into that if its your thing...but first just start with the simplicity of catching a fish with a feather and string...


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

My son & I taught ourselves, bought fly combos @ Cabela's & watched YouTube videos on casting etc......


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.alvindedeaux.com/ Alvin is a great instructor! I highly recommend him...


----------



## Fishon55 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies. It is encouraging to know that so many fly fishermen welcome new comers with open arms. I am seriously going to take everyone's advice and get into the sport. I will put up another post and let you all know how my progress is coming. Taut lines to all. 





.


----------



## Jonc (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Fishon...

Fly fishing isn't easy to learn but it's not as hard as it looks. The basics is just timing much like a golf swing would be for lack of a better analogy. The suggestion to contact a fly fishing club was a good one as they typically love introducing newbies to the sport. A little advice... Don't go crazy buying equipment as a decent 5 weight combo deal should get you on many fish species. It's real easy to get really hooked on fly fishing and meadowlark was spot on, blue gills on light tackle is a riot. Good luck!


----------



## Canberra (Jan 27, 2013)

Fly fishing uses the heavy rope to push a light tiny fly out there unlike traditional that has a huge heavy lead weight that pulls tiny line out. With that in mind, the rod makes the flex that accelerates the fly line. You get the max out of a 10 o'clock to 2 o'clock motion. From 9 o'clock to 3 o'clock the rod is flat and can not flex any more so you lose all energy.

Imagine painting a ceiling with a paint roller. If you don't keep the tip of the roller on the ceiling you can't paint it. You need to keep the tip of the rod up there. If you make a circle motion like a traditional rod, the fly line will follow that path. Do that circle and you have a pile of line at your feet. Paint the ceiling, you have a beautiful cast.

If you can find someone to give you a few good pointers, lessons really are not needed. YouTube even probably has good information on showing how to do it.


----------

